# C.T. Fletcher - heart attack, needs heart transplant.



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BV_lXVjgyHa/?taken-by=c.t.ali.fletcher%26hl=en

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.reddit.com/r/bodybuilding/comments/6oe26w/ct_fletcher_has_been_in_icu_needs_a_heart/









Quote: C.T. Fletcher ate 5 double cheese burgers a day for years to get big!


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

I used to love watching CT's videos, I hope he realises it's still his mother fu**ing set, though!


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Dudes always so riled up angry and stressed.

Probably did worse for his health, and subsequently heart, than the shitty diet and gear abuse.

People underestimate the negative effects such a lifestyle and attitude have. May not need a heart transplant if he chilled out and relaxed


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bodybuilding after a certain stage is Madness. Those who ain't there, will find him stupid and the ones who are at that stage would call him inspirational.


----------



## TIE (Aug 16, 2016)

If he's had 57 years on a diet of only burgers, rage and roids, I guess something had to give ... I think maybe he's right, he was blessed.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

How the f*ck do you stay that lean eating only cheeseburgers? :lol:


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Drugs.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

He s a recent thing.

He had a heart attack years/decades ago. Used to be a power lifter IIRC, gear abuse and shitty diet were blamed. His while "thing" that got him famous was the comeback. All his doctors said don't train like that etc. He was there to show them they were wrong.

They said he'd never get his physique back etc. There to prove them wrong.

They said don't take steroids again and he got back to that shape natty.......ahhhh......I think I smell bullshit.

It's a shame for him, but all the issues he had to go back to that lifestyle was literally suicide.

Harsh?

Maybe.

But I can't be doing with all this "poor him, didn't deserve it, hero" stuff.

He made a choice to do things he knew would be really bad given his medical conditions.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> He s a recent thing.
> 
> He had a heart attack years/decades ago. Used to be a power lifter IIRC, gear abuse and shitty diet were blamed. His while "thing" that got him famous was the comeback. All his doctors said don't train like that etc. He was there to show them they were wrong.
> 
> ...


 A fool's decision to ignore all aspects - not harsh as its true.

I use gear moderately, so I avoid all stress and attempt (failing miserably often but the effort is there) to maintain a healthy diet with a low bf % (as this does a lot for your health) year round.

taking all 3 for granted its probably a question of when, not if, this was going to happen.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Live by the sword, die by the sword. Everyone knows the risks with gear.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> Drugs.


 But he's natty :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MFM said:


> How the f*ck do you stay that lean eating only cheeseburgers? :lol:


 Tren


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

58 year old he's done alright. See some of the young kids these days I genuinely don't think they'll see 40.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I thought he died ages ago


----------



## Catch_D (Jul 17, 2017)

Hes still kicking about on youtube screaming and shouting.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Catch_D said:


> Hes still kicking about on youtube screaming and shouting.


 Glad to hear


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

lewdylewd said:


> But he's natty :thumb


 I know right?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sure hes already got a pace-maker, and at 58 he trains like mad man. Fair play to him tho, only here once and doesnt let people tell him what he can and cant do.






imagine him to be your personal PT....lol, be madness.


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Absolute nutter, enjoy watching his training videos.

He's got a doc on Netflix which is pretty good, worth a watch if youve got nothing on

J


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BV_lXVjgyHa/?taken-by=c.t.ali.fletcher%26hl=en
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.reddit.com/r/bodybuilding/comments/6oe26w/ct_fletcher_has_been_in_icu_needs_a_heart/
> 
> ...


 Does he not know it's still his mutha****in' set!


----------



## klauz619 (Feb 20, 2015)

>Lie about blatant steroid usage

>Train like an absolute retard

>Eat mcdonald cheeseburgers his entire life

>His son almost had his spine snapped due to retard training

>Tell other people they are pussies if they even try to correct his retarded style

>charges money for said retardation

>his friend got caught in a massive steroid selling bust with one of his franchises, he proceed to say "it wasnt an official franchise" and broke off said "friendship"

>get heart attack and needs transplant

cant believe it took that long for it all to catch up, meanwhile there are honest, hard working people with a genetic problem or an accident that could genuinely need that heart.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

klauz619 said:


> >Lie about blatant steroid usage
> 
> >Train like an absolute retard
> 
> ...


 Big c**t though


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've seen his videos. The way he's constantly shouting at the top of his lungs I imagine his blood pressure is through the fu**ing roof.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

klauz619 said:


> >Lie about blatant steroid usage
> 
> >Train like an absolute retard
> 
> ...


 I see your point but the man didn't done anything bad to me so I don't really care about hating him, there is worst than him.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

If the man is sick and needs a heart transplant, so be it, whatever the cause of the damage is, drugs, diet, lifestyle, stress; as long as his "celebrity" or his celebrity friends don't bypass others on the waiting list, who have been waiting patiently for a donor heart.

It's a bit like David Crosby and his liver transplant, most likely caused by Hep C and years of alcohol and drug abuse, although his lifestyle caused his problems, so does the overeating and obesity that affects millions. I remember his transplant caused a lot of controversy and there were accusations that he queue jumped because he was famous. It was Phil Collins who paid for David Crosby's liver transplant.


----------

